# Canyon Strive Race Geometrie - Daten



## Henry_99 (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo liebe Strive Community. 

Ich habe das Thema Geometrie-Daten schon in einem anderen Thread angesprochen, aber möchte es hiermit kurz als eigenes Thema auffrischen und um eure Meinungen bzw. Unterstützung bitten. 

Ich habe mir ein Canyon Strive Race 2016 in L bestellt und hatte bedenken was die Geometrieangaben seitens Canyon angeht. Somit habe ich mir speziell die Oberrohrlänge näher angeschaut. Meine gemessenen Werte sind wie folgt: (wie gesagt Model Strive Race L)
Oberrohrlänge: 61 cm (wie gemessen wurde zeigt das angehängte Bild; Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sattelrohr)
Canyon gibt hier einen Wert von 64.8cm an. (gemessen wurde im XC Mode/evtl. misst Canyon im DH Mode.. von dem angegebenen Wert wäre ich trotzdem weit entfernt).
Reach: auf die angegebene Reach von 46.8 komme ich leider auch nicht.
Spacer wurden mit 20mm angegeben: auf meinem Bike waren 15mm verbaut (kein zusätzlicher Ring im Zubehör)
Vorbau: angegeben werden 50mm ; verbaut wurde einer mit 45mm.

Jetzt wird vielleicht einer von euch denken das es vlt. ein Race in M Rahmen ist obwohl ein Race L Sticker am Bike ist aber das Steuerrohr stimmt mit 135mm. Auch die Sitzrohrlänge stimmt mit 46cm. 

Mir wäre wichtig wenn jetzt einige Strive Race L Fahrer ihre Oberrohrlänge im XC Mode wie im Bild eingezeichnet abmessen und ihren Wert posten würden. Ich habe bereits von 2 Fahrern erfahren, dass sie einen höheren Wert als ich herausbekommen. Ein paar Millimeter auf oder ab ist ok da vlt. nicht jeder es schafft 100% gerade zu messen aber wenn der Unterschied in die Zentimeter geht ist es bedenklich (selbst wenn Canyon anders misst, sollten alle Race L Rahmen ähnliche Werte haben).
Ihr würdet mir einen riesen Gefallen tun, damit ich weiß ob ich nochmal ein Bike in L bestellen soll oder nicht. Ich habe bereits Canyon kontaktiert aber sie würden den Rahmen nicht kontrollieren und nachmessen.
Ich hoffe auf eure Unterstützung!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Velo-X (10. Juli 2016)

Dann poste ich hier auch nochmal damit alles gebündelt in einem Thread ist:
63,6cm


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (10. Juli 2016)

Henry_99 schrieb:


> ...
> Vorbau: angegeben werden 50mm ; verbaut wurde einer mit 45mm.
> 
> ...



Bei mir war auch kein 50er verbaut, sondern ein 40er.
Den Rhental Apex gibt es in 45 nicht. Was hast du dann für einen Vorbau?


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry_99 (10. Juli 2016)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Bei mir war auch kein 50er verbaut, sondern ein 40er.
> Den Rhental Apex gibt es in 45 nicht. Was hast du dann für einen Vorbau?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Race Face Respond 45mm


----------



## homerkills (10. Juli 2016)

63,5 (DH/XC vllt 2mm Unterschied)
Mit Wasserwaage ermittelt
Renthal Vorbau 40mm
15 mmSpacer (mit der cane creek schale käme ich auf 20mm)


----------



## Velo-X (10. Juli 2016)

homerkills schrieb:


> 63,5 (DH/XC vllt 2mm Unterschied)
> Mit Wasserwaage ermittelt
> Renthal Vorbau 40mm
> 15 mmSpacer (mit der cane creek schale käme ich auf 20mm)


Dann haben wir zumindest die gleichen Werte.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## homerkills (10. Juli 2016)

Ich vermute das da ein Le(e)hrling den falschen Sticker geklebt hat. Statt M wurde  es ein L


----------



## Henry_99 (10. Juli 2016)

homerkills schrieb:


> Ich vermute das da ein Le(e)hrling den falschen Sticker geklebt hat. Statt M wurde  es ein L


Steuerrohr hat aber 135mm


----------



## Pizzaplanet (10. Juli 2016)

ein normales L kann es nicht sein 

das wäre ja vom Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr identisch, dafür aber kürzer .

Ich würde versuchen Bilder vom L und Race L zu bekommen und die dann mal übereinanderlegen, da sieht man direkt was los ist.


----------



## A-n-d-y (10. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre kein race aber ein regular L und hatte auch mal die Maße kontrolliert, hier ist es so, dass die Oberrohrlänge auch nicht zu den Angaben passt, bzw zur Maßdarstellung bei den Geo-Daten auf der Homepage, einige andere Maße passen aber.

*Messe ich allerdings die Maße von Vorderkante am Steuerrohr, passt es alles fast auf den mm *


----------



## Henry_99 (10. Juli 2016)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> ein normales L kann es nicht sein
> 
> das wäre ja vom Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr identisch, dafür aber kürzer .
> 
> Ich würde versuchen Bilder vom L und Race L zu bekommen und die dann mal übereinanderlegen, da sieht man direkt was los ist.


Ganz genau! Deshalb beschäftigt mich das ja so.. Ich kann meinen Rahmen keiner Größe zuordnen. Habe es sicherlich 10 mal nachgemessen weil ich dachte das ich mich immer vermesse. Aber mit Wasserwaage etc. komme ich genau auf 61cm. Bei Canyon habe ich Freitag einen Rücksendeschein telefonisch angefordert. Ich hoffe der kommt am Montag per Mail.Zum Glück habe ich das Bike noch nicht ausprobiert... Stand immer im Haus.....  Deshalb wollte ich einige Werte sammeln um sicher zu sein, das L Race doch länger ist. Um evtl. nochmal ein Race L zu bestellen. Ich habe Canyon gebeten den Rahmen in der Zentrale nachzumessen weil dies sicher kein L Race Rahmen ist . Dies haben sie verneint. Sowas machen sie nicht. Dann freut sich der nächste Kunde über diesen Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (11. Juli 2016)

@Canyon_Support  Guckt euch das mal an.


----------



## bimmer1980 (11. Juli 2016)

So langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass Canyon keinerlei Einfluß, oder gar Interesse an solchen Dingen hat. Die geben den Rahmen in Asien in Auftrag, alles andere interessiert nicht. Muss nur billig sein und halten. Sonst keinerlei Anspruch an sich selbst. Sowas würde es bei Radon z.b. nicht geben. 

Wenn man sich bei einem Online-Versender nichtmal auf die Geometriedaten verlassen kann, ja dann gute Nacht. Da hörts bei mir mit dem Verständnis auf. Das sind eben genau die Daten weshalb sich die meisten für eben dieses Bike entscheiden. 

Ich komme auf etwa 63cm Oberrohr. Fehlen 2 cm. Einfach verschwunden.

Wenn wir unseren Lenkwinkel nachmessen würden, würde wohl das nächste Problem auftauchen. MBR hat 67 Grad gemessen. Ein ganzer Grad mehr als angegeben. Was dem Shapeshifter schon fast die Daseinsberechtigung nimmt und eher Allmountain Daten sind.






Ich würde das Ding am liebsten zurück geben, da stimmst nämlich so einiges nicht.


----------



## Henry_99 (11. Juli 2016)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Ich fahre kein race aber ein regular L und hatte auch mal die Maße kontrolliert, hier ist es so, dass die Oberrohrlänge auch nicht zu den Angaben passt, bzw zur Maßdarstellung bei den Geo-Daten auf der Homepage, einige andere Maße passen aber.
> 
> *Messe ich allerdings die Maße von Vorderkante am Steuerrohr, passt es alles fast auf den mm *



Ja, wenn das dann die Art ist wie Canyon seine Oberrohre misst muss das auch in der Skizze auf der Homepage so eingezeichnet werden. Ist es aber nicht. Dort wird Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sattelrohr angegeben, was ziemlich ärgerlich ist.


----------



## Henry_99 (11. Juli 2016)

@bimmer1980  da hast du schon recht. Ich habe z.B. von zig Bikes die Geometrie verglichen und geschaut was am besten zu meinen Körpermaßen/Fahrstil/Fahrgefühl passt. Habe die Geometrie mit meinem alten Bike verglichen , Oberrohr gemessen Reach etc..die wichtigen Maße eben. Das Strive Race L kommt theoretisch auf meine Wunschmaße. Warum theoretisch? Wie wir wissen siehts in der Praxis anders aus. Die Oberrohr Maße Stimmen nicht und wenn ein kürzerer Vorbau dazugebaut wird, ist man von den ausgerechneten Werten meilenweit entfernt.
Aber der kürzere Vorbau ist mir im Prinzip egal. Die Geometriedaten des Rahmens *MÜSSEN *zu 100% stimmen wie sie auf dem Papier stehen!!! Alles andere ist verarsche.
Ihr kommt ja mit euren 63.8 cm ja schon ziemlich nah ran aber knapp vorbei ist halt auch daneben. Von dem Wert kann ich nur träumen. Mein Rahmen ist "Frankensteins Sohn"! Eine Mischung aus L Race / L Regular und M Race..keine Ahnung . Nicht Fleisch nicht Fisch!
Das schöne an der ganzen Sache ist, dass Canyon nicht daran interessiert war meinen verdächtigen Rahmen nachzumessen oder zu kontrollieren. Die Antwort war das sie sowas nicht machen. Wenn ich als Firmenchef so einen Rahmen zurückbekommen würde, bekämen meine Mitarbeiter einiges zu hören. Keine Ahnung vielleicht werden die Rahmen in Asien per Daumen mal Pi zusammengeschweißt..... Sowas ist nur zum Kopfschütteln. Oder die Kunden reklamieren zu wenig, weil sie nicht genau nachmessen und die abweichenden Werte einfach hinnehmen.
Ich bin ja gespannt wann ich meinen Rücksendeschein bekomme. Am Freitag hat mir der Mitarbeiter gesagt, dass er diesen sofort per mail zusendet. Bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts bekommen.
Das Vertrauen ist halt weg....wer weiß was für einen Rahmen ich bekomme, wenn ich nochmals bestelle.


----------



## Jonny66 (11. Juli 2016)

Was mich zu der Thematik immer wieder stutzig macht, sind die unterschiedlichen Ausstattungsvarianten und trotzdem gleichen Geo-Daten.
Da wird mit Lenkwinkel 0,5° +- als Pro und Contra herum diskutiert und gleichzeitig gibt es das Race mit Pike und Fox 36, Einbauhöhe unterschied um 7mm und daraus schon fast die 0,5° Differenz. Gleiches gilt dann ja auch für den Steuersatz (der sich beim Strive glaub ich nicht unterscheidet) Baut der Gabelkonus um 2mm Höher ..... kommt dann noch ein Shorty statt des verbauten DHRII zum Einsatz sind die 0,5° vermutlich schon überschritten.


----------



## bimmer1980 (11. Juli 2016)

Es scheint Ihnen scheissegal. Keinerlei Anspruch an sich selbst.
Fahrräder verkaufen, das zählt. "made with passion, made for you"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bimmer1980 (11. Juli 2016)

Wie habt ihr denn den Vorbau gemessen? Ich befürchte ich hab auch einen 40er anstatt dem angepriesenen 50er.


----------



## Henry_99 (11. Juli 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn den Vorbau gemessen? Ich befürchte ich hab auch einen 40er anstatt dem angepriesenen 50er.


Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Lenkerklemmung.


----------



## bimmer1980 (11. Juli 2016)

Nee, dann hab ich wohl doch nen 50er. Find ich zwar schwer genau zu messen, aber wenn ich den Zollstock am Lenker anstoße und dann zur Mitte Steuerrohr messe hab ich etwa 40mm.


----------



## Henry_99 (11. Juli 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Nee, dann hab ich wohl doch nen 50er. Find ich zwar schwer genau zu messen, aber wenn ich den Zollstock am Lenker anstoße und dann zur Mitte Steuerrohr messe hab ich etwa 40mm.


Ich messe immer Mitte Schraube am Steuerrohr bis zur Mitte der Lenkerklemmung


----------



## Henry_99 (11. Juli 2016)

Schade, dass nicht mehr Leute ihr Oberrohr zum vergleich abmessen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (11. Juli 2016)

Mal versucht ein paar Bikes,  also Bilder,  übereinander zu legen?


----------



## Micha382 (12. Juli 2016)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit meinem Race M. Da komme ich auch nicht auf die angegebenen Werte und hab schon vermutet dass ich ein Race S bekommen hab, aber die Länge des Steuerrohrs widerspricht dem ganzen.
Hätte ich gewusst dass das Ding deutlich kürzer als angegeben, in meinem Fall 448mm Reach ausfällt, dann hätte ich das Race L genommen.
Ich hatte vorher das alte Strive in M mit 415mm Reach und meine Frau hat das Nerve mit 418mm Reach und die kamen/kommen mir nicht kürzer vor als das Race M das ich nun habe...
Ich bin auch der Meinung dass die angegebenen Werte nie im Leben stimmen können...


----------



## A-n-d-y (12. Juli 2016)

homerkills schrieb:


> @Canyon_Support  Guckt euch das mal an.



Schade dass sich hier keiner vom Support mal meldet ...


----------



## Enritsche (12. Juli 2016)

Aus meiner Sicht sollte im DH mode gemessen werden. Auch wenn's nicht viel ändert, der XC mode ist ja eigentlich die "Ausnahme". Würde mich wundern, wenn Canyon das anders macht.


----------



## Velo-X (12. Juli 2016)

Enritsche schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht sollte im DH mode gemessen werden. Auch wenn's nicht viel ändert, der XC mode ist ja eigentlich die "Ausnahme". Würde mich wundern, wenn Canyon das anders macht.


Auch dann passen die Werte nicht.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henry_99 (12. Juli 2016)

Auf meine email die ich vor 2 1/2 Wochen an die Werkstatt und den Service gesendet habe, antwortet Canyon auch nicht. Ich werde heute mein Strive zur Post bringen und zurückschicken, da ich noch innerhalb der 30 Tage Frist bin. Da das Bike bis jetzt nur im Haus gestanden ist (keine Gebrauchspuren oder Kratzer) und noch nicht im freien getestet wurde, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich den vollen Kaufpreis zurückerstattet bekomme. Des Weiteren habe ich eine Notiz mit dem angesprochenen Problem im Karton angebracht. Es wäre zu schön wenn sich daraufhin jemand bei mir melden würde, aber ich erwarte nicht wirklich eine Rückmeldung. Zumindest kann ich mir nicht vorwerfen nichts getan zu haben um Antworten zu bekommen.
Es wäre schon fein wenn ich erfahren würde was für ein Rahmen das war..schließlich bin ich am überlegen nochmals ein Race L zu bestellen in der Hoffnung das ich einen richtigen Rahmen bekomme. Diese Erfahrung macht mich halt unsicher..... oder ich muss mich woanders umsehen


----------



## Micha382 (12. Juli 2016)

Henry_99 schrieb:


> Auf meine email die ich vor 2 1/2 Wochen an die Werkstatt und den Service gesendet habe, antwortet Canyon auch nicht. Ich werde heute mein Strive zur Post bringen und zurückschicken, da ich noch innerhalb der 30 Tage Frist bin. Da das Bike bis jetzt nur im Haus gestanden ist (keine Gebrauchspuren oder Kratzer) und noch nicht im freien getestet wurde, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich den vollen Kaufpreis zurückerstattet bekomme. Des Weiteren habe ich eine Notiz mit dem angesprochenen Problem im Karton angebracht. Es wäre zu schön wenn sich daraufhin jemand bei mir melden würde, aber ich erwarte nicht wirklich eine Rückmeldung. Zumindest kann ich mir nicht vorwerfen nichts getan zu haben um Antworten zu bekommen.
> Es wäre schon fein wenn ich erfahren würde was für ein Rahmen das war..schließlich bin ich am überlegen nochmals ein Race L zu bestellen in der Hoffnung das ich einen richtigen Rahmen bekomme. Diese Erfahrung macht mich halt unsicher..... oder ich muss mich woanders umsehen


Wirst du nicht bekommen, bzw. wird der nächste Race L nicht länger sein da du schon einen Race L hast - siehe Länge Steuerrohr.
Ich behaupte einfach mal dass die Werte falsch sind die online angegeben werden oder Canyon einfach anders gemessen hat. Gleiches Problem auch bei meinem in Race M und wahrscheinlich bei Race S, dass man nie auf die angegebenen Werte kommt. Daraus lässt sich meiner Meinung nach schließen dass es nicht am Rahmen sondern eher an den angegebenen Maßen liegt...


----------



## Henry_99 (12. Juli 2016)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Wirst du nicht bekommen, bzw. wird der nächste Race L nicht länger sein da du schon einen Race L hast - siehe Länge Steuerrohr.
> Ich behaupte einfach mal dass die Werte falsch sind die online angegeben werden oder Canyon einfach anders gemessen hat. Gleiches Problem auch bei meinem in Race M und wahrscheinlich bei Race S, dass man nie auf die angegebenen Werte kommt. Daraus lässt sich meiner Meinung nach schließen dass es nicht am Rahmen sondern eher an den angegebenen Maßen liegt...



Demnach müssten aber andere L Race Fahrer den gleichen Oberrohrwert beim Messen herausbekommen. Dies ist nicht der Fall. @Velo-X  z.B. hat 63.6 gemessen..ich 61cm. Und wir haben auf die selbe Art gemessen....


----------



## Micha382 (12. Juli 2016)

Mal noch ne blöde Frage. Wie groß bist du denn und was für ne SL hast du und vor allem wie sitzt du denn drauf, mal unabhängig davon ob die angegebenen Maße mit der Realität übereinstimmen oder nicht?


----------



## Micha382 (12. Juli 2016)

Und obs wirklich ein L ist sieht man doch am Dreieck am Oberrohr beim Übergang zum Sitzrohr. M hat ein kleineres Dreieck als L.


----------



## GesichtsFace (12. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Canyon die Oberrohrlänge bis Mitte Sattelrohr misst. Wenn ich mir die Zeichnung anschaue, wird bis zum Schnittpukt aus Linie Tretlager zu Mittelpunkt Oberkante Sattelrohr und horizontaler Oberrohrlinie gemessen. Somit liegt der Schnittpunkt hinter dem Sattelrohrmittelpunkt auf Höhe der Linie Oberrohrlänge, da die Sitzstange und das Sattelrohr nicht parallel zur Linie Tretlager zu Mittelpunkt Oberkante Sattelrohr verlaufen. Je mehr man den Sattel rauszieht, desto mehr Oberrohrlänge hätte man demnach. Keine Ahnung, wie viel das ausmacht.


----------



## Henry_99 (12. Juli 2016)

GesichtsFace schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Canyon die Oberrohrlänge bis Mitte Sattelrohr misst. Wenn ich mir die Zeichnung anschaue, wird bis zum Schnittpukt aus Linie Tretlager zu Mittelpunkt Oberkante Sattelrohr und horizontaler Oberrohrlinie gemessen. Somit liegt der Schnittpunkt hinter dem Sattelrohrmittelpunkt auf Höhe der Linie Oberrohrlänge, da die Sitzstange und das Sattelrohr nicht parallel zur Linie Tretlager zu Mittelpunkt Oberkante Sattelrohr verlaufen. Je mehr man den Sattel rauszieht, desto mehr Oberrohrlänge hätte man demnach. Keine Ahnung, wie viel das ausmacht.



Mag sein. Aber wenn man jetzt rein theoretisch Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sattelrohr messen würde. Müssten bei allen Race L Modellen der gleiche Wert herauskommen egal ob Canyon so misst oder nicht. Sofern man waagrecht misst, müssten sich diese Werte ähneln. Ein paar Millimeter auf oder ab wäre egal aber wenn mein Wert 61cm ist und der Wert eines anderen Race L Fahrers 63.6cm mit der gleichen Messtechnik kann man nicht davon sprechen das diese 2 Rahmen identisch sind.


----------



## Jonny66 (12. Juli 2016)

Ich messe bei meinem Race L mit 135mm Steuerroh auch um die 610mm Oberrohrlänge, auf 63,8cm komm ich selbst beim besten Willen nicht, zumindest wie ihen beschrieben gemessen.
Richtig gemessen wäre hier meiner Meinung nach aber weder an der Sattelstütze, noch an der gedachten Linie Innenlager-Sattelklemme sondern an der von Canyon vorgegebenem Sitzwinkel. vielleicht findet man so die fehlenden 3,8cm


----------



## bimmer1980 (13. Juli 2016)

GesichtsFace schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Canyon die Oberrohrlänge bis Mitte Sattelrohr misst. Wenn ich mir die Zeichnung anschaue, wird bis zum Schnittpukt aus Linie Tretlager zu Mittelpunkt Oberkante Sattelrohr und horizontaler Oberrohrlinie gemessen. Somit liegt der Schnittpunkt hinter dem Sattelrohrmittelpunkt auf Höhe der Linie Oberrohrlänge, da die Sitzstange und das Sattelrohr nicht parallel zur Linie Tretlager zu Mittelpunkt Oberkante Sattelrohr verlaufen. Je mehr man den Sattel rauszieht, desto mehr Oberrohrlänge hätte man demnach. Keine Ahnung, wie viel das ausmacht.



Also ich sehe da nen Strich der von mitte Lenkkopf aus horizontal zur Sattelstütze geht. So wie man halt misst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henry_99 (13. Juli 2016)

@bimmer1980  das ist korrekt! Hier die originale Skizze von Canyon. B zeigt wo man die Oberrohrlänge laut Canyon messen muss! Sprich laut Canyon haben wir richtig gemessen


----------



## GesichtsFace (13. Juli 2016)

Sieht jetzt für mich hier anders aus:

https://www.canyon.com/_img/innovation/strive-geometrie/geometry.svg

Aber gut. Müßig.

/in größer mit Link zur Seite: https://www.canyon.com/innovation/strive-geometry/


----------



## Henry_99 (13. Juli 2016)

GesichtsFace schrieb:


> Sieht jetzt für mich hier anders aus:
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/_img/innovation/strive-geometrie/geometry.svg
> 
> ...


Dann sollte canyon diese Skizze neben den Geometriedaten angeben.. Weil so gesehen sind das zwei unterschiedliche Skizzen. Aber eigentlich ändert sich gar nichts. Auf die angegebenen Maße kommt man trotzdem nicht..... Canyon ist ja was besonderes...da werden Geometriedaten ganz anders gemessen wie bei all den anderen Bikemarken


----------



## GesichtsFace (13. Juli 2016)

Die Geometriedaten stehen drunter.


----------



## Henry_99 (13. Juli 2016)

GesichtsFace schrieb:


> Die Geometriedaten stehen drunter.


schon klar aber wenn ich ein bike kaufe .... sehe ich diese Seite.. https://www.canyon.com/mtb/strive/2016/strive-al-6-0-race.html   ich seh mir das Bike an und scroll runter auf die Geometriedaten. Da sehe ich was ganz anderes.... eine einheitliche Skizze sollte reichen...oh nein moment auf der Seite sieht die Skizze wieder ganz anders aus..man misst noch 1 1/2 cm dazu....egal trotzdem falsch


----------



## GesichtsFace (13. Juli 2016)

Ja, dann ab in den Karton damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bimmer1980 (13. Juli 2016)

Das Strive auf der Skizze von GesichtsFace ist aber wohl mehr Wunschdenken als alles andere. Also mein Strive hat ganz sicher nicht diesen schicken flachen Lenkwinkel  und den Sitzrohrwinkel auch nicht (zum Glück). Vllt. kann ja mal wer nen Geodreieck dran halten. 
Sieht irgendwie nach 30% SAG hinten und vorne 0% aus. Auch der Rockerarm hängt da bei mir nicht so tief im Rahmen. 

Irgendwie siehts so aus als würde da einfach mal irgendwo von Anfang Steuerrohr bis irgendwo kurz vor Ende Sattelstütze gemessen. 
Ein System erkenne ich da nicht.


----------



## Henry_99 (13. Juli 2016)

Das Magazin Freerider hat für das Canyon Strive CF 9.0 Race M folgende Maße angegeben.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juli 2016)

Canyon antwortet nicht...*help*...yourself:
Am besten - einfach - in den Showroom und mal ein M und ein L vermessen und dann mal einen Berater mit dem Ergebnis konfrontieren.
Und, wenn der nicht kapiert, nach dem Supervisor rufen. 

Edit: Die hidden GoPro nicht vergessen.


----------



## Henry_99 (13. Juli 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Canyon antwortet nicht...*help*...yourself:
> Am besten - einfach - in den Showroom und mal ein M und ein L vermessen und dann mal einen Berater mit dem Ergebnis konfrontieren.
> Und, wenn der nicht kapiert, nach dem Supervisor rufen.
> 
> Edit: Die hidden GoPro nicht vergessen.


Haha ja! Glaub mir wenn ich nicht so weit entfernt wohnen würde, wäre ich da schon mit einem Messband reinmarschiert. Selbst 3 Stunden würde ich dafür fahren, aber ich müsste schon so um die 7h fahren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Juli 2016)

Bei mir wären es 90 Kilometer. Ich behalte das jetzt mal im Sinn, kann schon sein, das ich demnächst nochmal in KO bin, dann ist der Weg dorthin ja nicht mehr weit.


----------



## bimmer1980 (13. Juli 2016)

Sind wohl hauptsächlich Oberrohr und Lenkwinkel die nicht passen. 
Komisch dann nur, dass der Radstand halbwegs passt, da die Kettenstrebe auch passt.


----------



## gabemtb (14. Juli 2016)

Ich hab jetzt aus Neugierde mein Race S auch vermessen. Bin mit einem Winkelmesser am Handy auch auf die 66  Grad Lenkwinkel gekommen im dh mode. Alle Werte stimmen bis auf die Oberrohr Länge. Da müsste ich Sattelstütze Mitte bis Steuerrohr ganz unten Mitte messen um auf einen richtigen Wert zu kommen.


----------



## Henry_99 (15. Juli 2016)

Tja was soll man dazu noch sagen.  Canyon wird schon wissen wieso sie sich nicht melden. Wir sind ja nicht die ersten die dieses Problem ansprechen. Aber für eine Firma die im Jahr um die 120 Millionen € Umsatz macht ist das ziemlich erbärmlich....


----------



## Micha382 (15. Juli 2016)

Es kommt doch auch drauf an wie sich der Hobel fährt oder nicht? 
Klar ist es doof wenn die Werte nicht passen, aber das heißt noch lange nicht dass einem das Rad nicht passt 
Geht raus und fahrt einfach ne Runde das wird das Grübeln beseitigen 
Mein Race M hat auch nicht die angegebenen Maße, aber fährt es deshalb schlechter?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzaplanet (16. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht würde es sich mit den angegebenen Maßen noch besser fahren!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (16. Juli 2016)

Wir werden es nie erfahren 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## technischer (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Am wichtigsten ist doch wie man auf dem Fahrrad sitzt und fährt und nicht die Maße. Den meisten dürfte auch schon aufgefallen sein, das im eigentlichen Sinne keine Race Rahmen gibt. CANYON hat 4 Molds (Formen) für die Rahmen und hat einfach nur die Größen um eine verschoben.
Race S ist normal M.

Ich habe ein Race in M bei 1,75m Größe. Passt super.

Viele Grüße, 
Erasmus


----------



## firstmanonbike (16. Juli 2016)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Vielleicht würde es sich mit den angegebenen Maßen noch besser fahren!?



Oder vielleicht schlechter?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (16. Juli 2016)

technischer schrieb:


> CANYON hat 4 Molds (Formen) für die Rahmen und hat einfach nur die Größen um eine verschoben.
> Race S ist normal M.



Stimmt nur für Race S und Regular M


----------



## bimmer1980 (16. Juli 2016)

technischer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Am wichtigsten ist doch wie man auf dem Fahrrad sitzt und fährt und nicht die Maße. Den meisten dürfte auch schon aufgefallen sein, das im eigentlichen Sinne keine Race Rahmen gibt. CANYON hat 4 Molds (Formen) für die Rahmen und hat einfach nur die Größen um eine verschoben.
> Race S ist normal M.
> ...



Das verkauft Canyon aber anders. Mir wurden von den "Kundenberatern/Verkäufern" die Ohren wund gequatscht, dass die Race Geometrie eine ganz andere ist und das Bike übers Vorderrad gefahren werden muss, während sich das regular viel spaßiger und anfängerfreundlicher übers Hinterrad fahren lässt. Was zum Teil auch so stimmt. 
Wenn die Rahmengeometrien aber nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen ist das in meinen Augen arglistige Täuschung. Nciht wegen dieser Aussage der Verkäufer, sondern weil die Geodaten gerade bei einem Versender oft DER Kaufgrund sind.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (16. Juli 2016)

Nein, tun sie vielleicht im Laden, aber wenn du zum Beispiel die Steuerrohr Längen vergleichst wirst du merken das Race M bzw. L nicht gleich Regular L bzw. XL sind. Sind also schon zwei andere Hauptrahmen


----------



## bimmer1980 (16. Juli 2016)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> Nein, tun sie vielleicht im Laden, aber wenn du zum Beispiel die Steuerrohr Längen vergleichst wirst du merken das Race M bzw. L nicht gleich Regular L bzw. XL sind. Sind also schon zwei andere Hauptrahmen



Ja, zumindest beim L Race zum XL regular (die anderen habe ich nicht verglichen, weil sie für mich nicht in Frage kommen) unterscheiden sich die Rahmen definitiv. Nicht nur in der Größe, sondern die komplette Geometrie ist tatsächlich anders. Von daher wird es wohl stimmen dass sie sich anders fahren. So meinte ich das ja.
Das XL ist halt einfach nur ein größeres regular L.

Ich habe mir fürs Handy so ne Winkelmesser-app heruntergeladen. Ich komme im DH Modus tatsächlich auf ca. 66 Grad (+- 0,1), im DH Modus tatsächlich auf ca. 67,5.

Das scheint bei mir top zu passen. Beruhigt mich sehr.

Da die Kettenstrebe und der Radstand auch zu stimmen scheint, könnte es tatsächlich sein, dass Canyon einfach ne ziemlich komische Messweise für die Oberrohrlänge hat.


----------



## mhedder (16. Juli 2016)

Was mich interessieren würde ist die Frage ob der Reach/Stack der Rahmen stimmt?
Evtl. stimmt ja nur der Sitzrohrwinkel nicht?
Was die Position im Sitzen angeht bin ich recht tolerant; im Stehen auf dem Trail muss es allerdings passen...

Gruß Marc


----------



## bimmer1980 (17. Juli 2016)

Stimmt, könnte auch der Sitzrohrwinkel sein. Den messe ich heute mal nach. Reach stimmt bei mir. Stack hab ich noch nicht gemessen.

edit:

Habe folgendes gemessen:

67,5 Grad DH
68 CC

Damit passt der Sitzwinkel mal überhaupt nicht, würde ich behaupten.

Laut Canyon:

73,5 DH
75 CC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (17. Juli 2016)

Der laut Canyon angegebene Sitzrohrwinkel ist höchstwahrscheinlich der virtuelle Sitzrohr.
Dazu musst Du den Winkel der gedachten Linie zwischen Mitte Tretlager und mit Mitte Oberkannte  Sitzrohr messen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## bimmer1980 (17. Juli 2016)

Mag sein, hat Canyon zwar nicht so eingezeichnet, aber das heißt anscheinend ja nichts. 
Das Freerider Magazin hat auch vom Tretlager gemessen. Ich versuchs mal....


----------



## Livanh (17. Juli 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Mag sein, hat Canyon zwar nicht so eingezeichnet, aber das heißt anscheinend ja nichts.
> Das Freerider Magazin hat auch vom Tretlager gemessen. Ich versuchs mal....



Ist inzwischen normal geworden den Sitzwinkel so anzugeben. Hauptsächlich um zu verschleiern dass der Sitzwinkel meist mies ist, besonders je weiter man die Größentabelle hinaufwandert.


----------



## Jonny66 (17. Juli 2016)

Anders gemessen wäre ja Blödsinn, heißt ja auch Sitzwinkel und nicht Sattelrohrwinkel. Ausschlaggebend ist ja auch die  Position des Sattels zum Tretlager.
Wie das Oberrohr jetzt gemessen wurde versteh ich auch nicht, Sitzwinkel, Lenkwinkel, Reach, Kettenstrebe und Radstand stimmen bei meinem Race L.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## firstmanonbike (17. Juli 2016)

Und was würdet Ihr hier messen?


----------



## bimmer1980 (17. Juli 2016)

Ich hab von Tretlagermitte zu Sitzrohrmitte irgendwas mit 77-78 gemessen. Ich Depp hatte es mir nicht aufgeschrieben. War aber irgendwo in dem Bereich. Falls es wer genau wissen will, messe ich nochmal nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henry_99 (19. Juli 2016)

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert wie Canyon beim Strive und womöglich auch bei den anderen Bikes die Oberrohrlänge misst.


----------



## Enritsche (19. Juli 2016)

Das ergibt Sinn!


----------



## A-n-d-y (19. Juli 2016)

Andere Hersteller messen auch so, z.B. Propain, nur ist hier die Kommunikation der Art zu messen besser: 

Beispiel des neuen Spindrift Bikes:


----------



## Pizzaplanet (19. Juli 2016)

Dann passt wohl alles


----------



## Henry_99 (19. Juli 2016)

Schade nur das Canyon dies nicht in die Standardskizze bei den Geometriedaten eingezeichnet hat. Das hätte zu einem besseren Verständnis des Kunden geführt. So musste man selber recherchieren oder wochenlang auf eine Antwort seitens Canyon warten. Auf so etwas muss die Firma schon selber kommen... man muss kein Raketenwissenschaftler sein um zu verstehen, dass solche Details extrem wichtig sind. Jetzt versteht es jeder!  Transparenz Canyon Transparenz
Trotzdem wunder ich mich, dass manche nach der "alten" Messung auf 63,6 cm kommen und ich auf 61 cm...... naja.


----------



## mhedder (19. Juli 2016)

Henry_99 schrieb:


> Falls es noch jemanden interessiert wie Canyon beim Strive und womöglich auch bei den anderen Bikes die Oberrohrlänge misst.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 512686



Mh... so ganz verstehe ich diese Zeichnung nicht...
Wo kommt der grüne Punkt ganz oben im Bild her, an dem der virtuelle Sitzwinkel berechnet wird?
Müsste dieser Punkt nicht der Schnittpunkt der horizontalen Linie vom Steuerrohr in Richtung Sitzrohr und der Verlängerung des Sitzrohres sein? Warum liegt der Punkt bei Canyon oberhalb der horizontalen Linie (Oberrohrlänge horiz.)?

Das Bild von Propain ist die Variante, die auch mir bekannt ist. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Enritsche (19. Juli 2016)

average seat height. das heißt konkret, dass der faktische (virtuelle) Sitzwinkel und somit auch die Oberrohrlänge vom Auszug der Sattelstütze respektive Größe des Reiters abhängig ist! Oberrohrlänge ist also kein fester Wert mehr, seit die Sitzrohre nicht mehr gerade vom Tretlager gebaut werden.


----------



## GesichtsFace (19. Juli 2016)

Ist ja nicht so, dass das noch keiner hier erwähnt hätte


----------



## bimmer1980 (19. Juli 2016)

GesichtsFace schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass das noch keiner hier erwähnt hätte



... sach das doch gleich 

Nee, Spaß beiseite. Wenn ich mir deinen post nochmal durchlese, dann scheinst du genau das gemeint zu haben. 
Krasser Typ!


----------



## mhedder (19. Juli 2016)

Muss trotzdem nochmal nachhaken...

Bei welchem Sattelauszug ist denn jetzt die Oberrohrlänge angegeben?

Das müsste man ja bei der Methode mit angeben, oder?

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (19. Juli 2016)

da wo das (imaginär verlängerte) Sitzrohr und das aus dem Sitzwinkel (der angegeben wird) gedachte ..äh Linie ... sich treffen. 

oder so ähnlich


----------



## Henry_99 (19. Juli 2016)

Könnte man besser machen aber gut.... Vergleiche mit anderen Bikes wird mit der Messung halt nicht gerade einfacher


----------



## mhedder (19. Juli 2016)

Okay, das hab ich verstanden. Danke.
Gefallen will mir die Bemaßung aber trotzdem nicht. 
Bis vorhin war ich der festen Meinung, dass für den virtuellen Sitzwinkel immer der Schnittpunkt zwischen horiz. OR-LÄNGE und Sitzrohr (verlängert) verwendet wird.
So wie Propain das auch tut...

Damit tue ich mir irgendwie leichter. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## GesichtsFace (19. Juli 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> ... sach das doch gleich
> 
> Nee, Spaß beiseite. Wenn ich mir deinen post nochmal durchlese, dann scheinst du genau das gemeint zu haben.
> Krasser Typ!


Kein Grund für Sarkasmus  ;D


----------



## hanz-hanz (20. Juli 2016)

Henry_99 schrieb:


> Falls es noch jemanden interessiert wie Canyon beim Strive und womöglich auch bei den anderen Bikes die Oberrohrlänge misst.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 512686



Ach man, jetzt hast es verraten!
Die wollten hier jetzt schon Koblenz stürmen und ne Meuterei anzetteln...


----------



## aibeekey (20. Juli 2016)

Oberrohrlänge ist doch auch vollkommen egal? Ser Sattel wird ja ohnehin dann so vor oder zurück geschoben, dass das mit dem Kniewinkel passt. Somit ist die Position Sattel zu Tretlager immer die gleiche. (Außer die Winkel sind so extrem, dass man den Sattel nicht hingeschoben bekommt.)
Wenn also Satel zu Tretlager fixiert ist, kommt lediglich eine Variable ins Spiel, die die Länge fixiert: der Reach.

Deswegen machen Reach und Stack ja auch so viel Sinn. Für alle Räder. Und nicht nur, wie oft im Forum geschrieben, für Räder, die man hauptsächlich im Stehen fährt.


----------



## Henry_99 (20. Juli 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Oberrohrlänge ist doch auch vollkommen egal? Ser Sattel wird ja ohnehin dann so vor oder zurück geschoben, dass das mit dem Kniewinkel passt. Somit ist die Position Sattel zu Tretlager immer die gleiche. (Außer die Winkel sind so extrem, dass man den Sattel nicht hingeschoben bekommt.)
> Wenn also Satel zu Tretlager fixiert ist, kommt lediglich eine Variable ins Spiel, die die Länge fixiert: der Reach.
> 
> Deswegen machen Reach und Stack ja auch so viel Sinn. Für alle Räder. Und nicht nur, wie oft im Forum geschrieben, für Räder, die man hauptsächlich im Stehen fährt.



In diesem Thread ging es ja nicht generell um die Sinnhaftigkeit der Oberrohrlänge. Es ging darum, ob es sich bei einem Bike welches mit einem Race L Sticker geliefert wurde wirklich um ein Race L gehandelt hat da andere Race L Fahrer eine unterschiedliche Oberrohrlänge mit gleicher Messmethode gemessen haben. Die weitere Diskussion ist nur entstanden da keiner so genau wusste wie Canyon die Oberrohrlänge misst.


----------



## Micha382 (20. Juli 2016)

Und hast du nun zurück geschickt???


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Henry_99 (20. Juli 2016)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Und hast du nun zurück geschickt???
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ja, habe ich. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich den vollen Kaufbetrag zurückerstattet bekomme. Da ich das Rad nie Probe gefahren bin und es mein Haus nie verlassen hat (somit keine Gebrauchsspuren aufweist und keine Kratzer gemacht wurden), sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein. Aber wer weiß..... Hoffe Canyon steht zu dem was sie behaupten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (25. Juli 2016)

Henry_99 schrieb:


> Falls es noch jemanden interessiert wie Canyon beim Strive und womöglich auch bei den anderen Bikes die Oberrohrlänge misst.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 512686


aha, spannende messmethode, dank der virtuellen sitzhöhe die nicht angegeben ist, ist die horizontale or- länge deutlich länger als bei der standardmessmethode (ok- steuerrohr, horizontale mit vituellem schnittpunkt mitte verlängerstes sitzrohr). ich würde so auf 1,5cm tippen, die das oberrohr länger angegeben ist, als bei der konkurrenz.... 
somit gibts keine vergleichbarkeit und eine rahmengrößenentscheidung nach oberrohrlänge fällt quasi flach...


----------



## Micha382 (25. Juli 2016)

Das bestätigt meine Vermutung dass das Race M nicht wirklich viel länger ist als das alte Strive in Größe M mit einem Reach von 415, da hier offensichtlich noch ohne virtuelle Sitzrohrverlängerung der Reach ermittelt wurde...


----------



## Velo-X (25. Juli 2016)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Das bestätigt meine Vermutung dass das Race M nicht wirklich viel länger ist als das alte Strive in Größe M mit einem Reach von 415, da hier offensichtlich noch ohne virtuelle Sitzrohrverlängerung der Reach ermittelt wurde...


Nochmal: Die Messung von Canyon betrifft nur die Oberrohrlänge. 
Der Reach wird wie bei allen Herstellern gemessen und passt wie angegeben. Die Position oder Neigung des Sattelrohrs hat nichts mit dem Reach zu tun.


----------



## bimmer1980 (25. Juli 2016)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> aha, spannende messmethode, dank der virtuellen sitzhöhe die nicht angegeben ist, ist die horizontale or- länge deutlich länger als bei der standardmessmethode (ok- steuerrohr, horizontale mit vituellem schnittpunkt mitte verlängerstes sitzrohr). ich würde so auf 1,5cm tippen, die das oberrohr länger angegeben ist, als bei der konkurrenz....
> somit gibts keine vergleichbarkeit und eine rahmengrößenentscheidung nach oberrohrlänge fällt quasi flach...



Die Vergleichbarkeit sehe ich da auch als Problem. Bleibt nur Reach und Stack für die Vergleichbarkeit.


----------



## _todde_ (13. Februar 2017)

gabemtb schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt aus Neugierde mein Race S auch vermessen. Bin mit einem Winkelmesser am Handy auch auf die 66  Grad Lenkwinkel gekommen im dh mode. Alle Werte stimmen bis auf die Oberrohr Länge. Da müsste ich Sattelstütze Mitte bis Steuerrohr ganz unten Mitte messen um auf einen richtigen Wert zu kommen.


Darf ich fragen wie deine pps daten sind?

Frage an alle, kann es sein dass das strive 2017 nur noch in der "race" geo zu haben ist, bzw. Gar nicht mehr zwischen regular und race unterschieden wird? Zumindest erscheint mir das so, wenn ich einen blick auf die geo tabellen der 2017er strive modelle werfe. 

Ansonsten, hat noch jemand geo tabellen des strive aus 2016 parat?


----------



## Dice8 (19. Februar 2017)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie deine pps daten sind?
> 
> Frage an alle, kann es sein dass das strive 2017 nur noch in der "race" geo zu haben ist, bzw. Gar nicht mehr zwischen regular und race unterschieden wird? Zumindest erscheint mir das so, wenn ich einen blick auf die geo tabellen der 2017er strive modelle werfe.
> 
> Ansonsten, hat noch jemand geo tabellen des strive aus 2016 parat?



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



Dice8 schrieb:


> Es kamen ja jetzt schon des öftern Fragen zu der neuen 2017er Geo hoch in wie fern sich dieses zum Vorjahresmodell (2016) geändert hat.
> Ich habe mal alle Geometrien von 2016 im direkten Vergleich zu 2017 gegenübergestellt. Wie Ihr in der Grafik erkennen könnt hat Canyon bis auf die XL Größe in 2017 nichts neues "erfunden". Es wurden bei den Größen S-L die Racegemoetrien aus 2016 1:1 übernommen. Aus dem Regular S (2016) wurde das 2017er XS.
> 
> Das also nochmal zum Thema: "Wenn du eher Touren fährst ist die Race Geometrie nichts für dich! Die ist nur für RACER!"
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (20. Februar 2017)

Tja ja, wer lesen kann ist wie so oft im Vorteil. Danke dafür!


----------

